# fat tire bike



## colorflowfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

made from a early shelby frame, shimano 3 speed, nice rider, trying to make it to ann arbor with this and my og paint jc higgins but im in california but am trying


----------



## vontrike (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks nice, and I bet a fun rider. Gears are a good thing for me because every summer God makes the hills steeper. I had a chance to hit Ann Arbor last year, but due to some stomach issues could not go. Maybe this year.


----------



## colorflowfreak (Mar 10, 2012)

*put on the frame plate*

added the frame plate ,its starting to come together


----------



## timothysmith (May 25, 2012)

Hey really Good creation. I like it very much. Look nice....


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 25, 2012)

Cool bike!   Do you have before&after pictures? .


----------



## alisa98ST (Jul 12, 2012)

Could be an early issue (84/85) Trick Star if the decals are OG. Any pics? Brake bridge and serial numbers will help narrow it down as well.


----------

